# Auto Detox: Vauxhall Corsa VXR



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Vauxhall Corsa VXR

Booked in for a new car detail, 2 days were requested by the owner

On arrival on a brisk Wednesday morning just out side of Hull














































Wheel arches & tyres first apc + vikan brushes



















Alloys cleaned with non acidic wheel cleaner & various brushes














































There was some sticky gunk on the rims, tardis & mf cloth did the trick



















Much better










Engine rinsed at low pressure & cleaned with apc - detail brush



















Dressed later in the detail










Bodywork thoroughly jet washed & pre treated before foam




























Apc & detail brush cleaned the grills etc



















Washed 2 bucket method & clayed with gentle clay, dried with plush towels.

Paint work was inspected with the sun & sungun, there was a lot of marring left from machine polishing, holograms & swirls to deal with.























































Machined with 3.02, later refined with 85RE, already starting to look much better





































After refining & before wax (sorry for the grainy pics) under the sungun














































Waxed with Vintage & left too cure

Wheels sealed with black fire metal










Tyres dressed with pneu










Fog surrounds polished by hand with brilliant chrome

Before










After










As I was running late the process pics stopped there.

The interior was detailed & leather cleaned & conditioned, glass cleaned, tail pipe polished etc..

Wax buffed off & finished wit quick finish after packing away

Leaving the Corsa VXR looking like this in the early evening sun


















































































Thanks for looking 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the wetness of colour


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate spot on. That engine looks immaculate.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Baz, very sharp finish:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! Indeed, as someone mentioned, great wetness on that red! :thumb:

Looks a wee bit faster than my Mum's old corsa I tidied up for her today too. I think I'd actually want to drive this one.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't be anything other than impressed. :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice barry what pads did you use with


> Machined with 3.02, later refined with 85RE


?

tom


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

gawjus red, car looks better than new. great detail


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Barry


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

That is exactly the car im getting soon 

Red, 18" wheels, adaptive lights. Awesome, looks fantastic.

What pads did you use with the menz polishes?

Cheers


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish..


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

looking very nice


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

mbrad_26 said:


> Love the wetness of colour


Thanks 



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate spot on. That engine looks immaculate.


Thanks, just needed a bit if a tidy up really 



slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Baz, very sharp finish:thumb:


Cheers mate



McClane said:


> Looks awesome! Indeed, as someone mentioned,
> great wetness on that red! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Yeah me too ! Awesome little car



-tom- said:


> Very nice barry what pads did you use with
> 
> tom


Thanks Tom, from memory lake country polishing pad (new flat thin ones) & 3m finishing pad 



Tristan001 said:


> looking very nice


Thanks 

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate....


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Perfect detail!


----------



## sarefeet (Oct 10, 2007)

got a mates to do soon, good to see what can be achieved thanks,
Lovely finnish


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks brilliant. Love the work on the wheels!


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate spot on. That engine looks immaculate.


+1. Looks stunning.

Great looking VXR; the wheels look brilliant.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> cracking work mate....





tdekany said:


> Perfect detail!





sarefeet said:


> got a mates to do soon, good to see what can be achieved thanks,
> Lovely finnish





Ross08 said:


> +1. Looks stunning.
> 
> Great looking VXR; the wheels look brilliant.





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> great work


Thanks guys :thumb:
Baz


----------

